# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  Buying account with Cheater's Lament.

## r0bintf

My OGUsers thread link: OGUsers

We WILL use a middleman from there.

Scammers don't bother, it's not going to work. 

Thank you!

----------


## b0oby

I have one. Also has poker's night inventory and other stuffs.

----------

